# Stud cat lost weight during Summer?



## me1bee (Jul 30, 2012)

My boy who is almost age 2 has lost 1kg in weight from Feb - June. I took him for a checkup and he was running a fever and was given a week long course of antibiotics. The vet seemed quite amazed he was so lively despite his temperature. I took him back after the antibiotics and his temp was back to normal, and I said I would keep an eye on his weight. He has never been ill as such, no diahrea at all or vomiting and always seems bright and alert. 
The vet said he probably had an underlying UTI. He cant seem to put the weight back on, and this was almost 5 weeks ago. He is not loosing weight but not gaining any either. He eats Royal Canin Outdoor and a sachet of wet Felix AGAIL daily. I am trying unsucessfully to move him on to Darlings / Honeys BARF. Anyone else had a similar weight loss ?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

A friends stud regularly looses weight in the summer, she has switched him to raw though and he quickly put the weight back on. Will be interesting to see if he does it this coming summer now he's on the new diet.

Have you tried sneaking him some raw in with the wet food, start with just a teaspoon or so.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I was staying with a friend of mine last week who breeds Turkish Vans. Her stud cat looked a right state!! She also thought he looked frightful, as he had the last remnants of his lovely winter coat and looked really thin. He was a bit stressed because one of the females was in call, too and obviously he was being kept away. However, come the winter, he looks magnificent, puts the weight back on, and grows his fluffy white coat back. My friend said he always looks like this in the summer!!


----------



## me1bee (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks for your replies, I am hoping that if I do manage to swop him over to raw that he wont loose MORE weight because its lower carbs though! He wont touch his Felix AGAIL if I add even half a teaspoon of raw, its like he knows what I am trying to do. Its reassuring to know that this also can happen to other stud cats, he is our much loved pet as well and I hate seeing him thin!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

my studboy also lost weight so i put him on royal canin kitten biscuits, he soon piled the weight back on then.


----------

